# New Threads



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

From the CC home page I always look at the 'New Threads' first, there are 10 of them, is there any way I can see more than the list of last 10?
Once they disappear from the list they are lost?

Thank you


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

Yes, click 'New Posts' in the navigation bar near the top - and then select the 'New Threads' tab. If you want to also include threads you've read, click the 'Recent Threads' over on the right hand side of the results columns. 







Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2017)

You learn something new everyday  goes off to play......


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

<cough>Mentioned in site news a few weeks ago ... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-threads.213464/  </cough>


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> <cough>Mentioned in site news a few weeks ago ... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-threads.213464/  </cough>


Site news is probably like instruction manuals...


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> Yes, click 'New Posts' in the navigation bar near the top - and then select the 'New Threads' tab. If you want to also include threads you've read, click the 'Recent Threads' over on the right hand side of the results columns.
> 
> View attachment 338055
> 
> ...


That's brilliant Sean, thank you.


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> <cough>Mentioned in site news a few weeks ago ... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-threads.213464/  </cough>


I'm learning lots of new stuff all the time.... probably been overwritten by that


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2017)

Spinney said:


> Site news is probably like instruction manuals...




rtfm


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2017)

Spinney said:


> Site news is probably like instruction manuals...


Should it be an automatically watched forum for new members @Shaun? That could have other benefits IMO.


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Should it be an automatically watched forum for new members @Shaun? That could have other benefits IMO.


That's not an option in the software, so unfortunately not, no.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> That's not an option in the software, so unfortunately not, no.


The "New Threads" tab didn't used to be an option, did it?</hint>


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> The "New Threads" tab didn't used to be an option, did it?</hint>


Seems there was an add-on from a known-good developer for this, so new members will now auto-watch the Site News forum (can easily unwatch as normal if they wish).


----------

